# What Time Is It?  Adventure Time!



## Werebat (Oct 5, 2013)

"I think 2013 will go down in pop culture as the year of the geek. I can’t think of any other time in my life when everything I love is front and center, in-your-face, practically mainstream. The rpg industry has had an explosion of creativity, with really great games like 13th Age, Numenera, and Star Wars: Edge of the Empire quickly taking the foreground. Fantasy-based shows like Once Upon a Time and Arrow are back for a second season, and new geek shows like Marvel’s Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., Heroes of Cosplay, and Fangasm are flooding the tv channels."

I...  I've never heard of any of these things.

Now I just feel old.


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 5, 2013)

delete this


----------



## Kinak (Oct 23, 2013)

Great overview!

Seriously, I don't watch TV at all, so it's nice to know what's out there. My spouse and I might grab a modern TV show after we catch up on Star Trek... but we're in Season 2 of the Original Series now.

Not a show, but I'm still working out the kinks of Legend of Zelda (or WoW raid) style bosses in Pathfinder. It's certainly been an interesting experience 

Cheers!
Kinak


----------

